# Pigeon broken heart part two



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

I keep the pigeons in my closet, as most of you know. They used to be quiet. Now, it's impossible to sleep at night. My roommate and I wear earplugs when we sleep because of it, but still you can hear them and she isn't as patient with animals. Is there any way I can keep them on the balcony? I'm afraid it's too cold for them. I see pigeons outside all the time but I'm afraid mine are little softies now. I hate to separate them and I hate even more to get rid of them both so they can stay together. I separated them last night. I put Ryan out in the living room in a cage and kept pidge in the closet. It was better... not perfect, but bearable.

I love them so very much. I'm torn.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they've been inside for a long time, they haven't moulted into the proper feathers to stand the cold. If you do put them outside, make sure all but one side is closed in so no drafts can come trough but they still get air and sunshine. That's another thing too, face them towards the sun. Have you tried covering their cages at night? That might help them hush a little if they can't see anything outside the cage.

I hope everything works out okay for you guys


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I had pigeons in the house for many years and feel your pain!  Doves especially are noisy little guys, but pigeons can get to cooing and cooing. Try putting them separately in small kennels (or sturdy boxes that close with plenty of air holes, or something of the sort), and put those inside a room with no windows (closet or bathroom) at night. If you can let them fall asleep in their normal cage and then transfer them into their night kennels (or whatever you use), then move them into their dark location, that is usually easiest for you and them.  If you need to just keep them in their cage at night, try covering it with a blanket dark enough to block light. The blanket should not be too heavy, need air to be able to get in there, of course. I found keeping them "in the dark" would cut down the noise immensely, and in the case of one of my especially loud doves, it stopped him completely from cooing at night or first thing in the morning, until I took him out of the closet and he saw the sunlight. Even a kitchen cupboard would work, especially if it's away from your bedrooms. They could be in their boxes or carriers and just spend the night tucked away on a shelf with the door closed, or you could put newspaper down and they could just sleep on the shelf. Two of my pigeons made the hall closet their home on the top shelf (we had it tarped) and it was perfect, as at night I would just shut the cupboard door.  Of course, your roommate might not want pigeons nesting in the towel cupboard. Naturally you would have to make sure it's dry and free from any cleaning products, etc. I would put them in their "night place" as you are going to sleep, as they wake up and coo when they hear people walking around and talking, even if it's dark. 

I wouldn't put them outside as they haven't had to grow "winter" feathers. The feral pigeons are all acclimated to the weather as it has gradually gotten colder, and have put on fat and moulted their summer feathers to grow in thicker ones. Birds don't do well being put out when they're used to being indoors where it's warm. Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok, I must have over looked or missed this post.

Hhhmmm... I really can't be of any help on suggesting things you could try. Others have already stated several ideas. 

My pigeons coo, and dance all the time. They do sleep at night, but if they even think the person walking in another room is me, they are awake. I find the cooing peaceful and it doesn't bother me...it kinda helps me sleep (weird I know). I think it's just because I have gotten use to rodents on wheels, and the clancking of water bottles from cages. lol! The cooing is nothing compared to that!

More ideas anyone?
Hilly


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I wasn't aware that pigeons and doves coo for most of the night? as you just want to pick the birds up and cuddle them  

not sure how many hours they sleep but I guess it also depends on where they sleep, i.e if its cold, outside, high above people, etc


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Mine are quiet at night, as long as it's DARK. If I leave on a little light, or even make use of a heat lamp for them in the winter, they get confused and will coo sometimes all night. Is it completely dark where they are?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Baby Pidgey, try covering their cage 3/4 of the way around there cage ( like the front open) this will help make sure there is no lights on in the room and they will quiet down. I cover all my birds inside 3/4 and when the lights go out they know it is time for quiet time. Let us know if this helps. 

Cindy


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

If you close the closet door, does that make it any quieter?
Maybe you could also try some egg-crate foam or a blanket over the closet door to further dampen the sound. Like they do in recording studios to block out unwanted noise? (like those foam mattress pads they sell - not over the cage, but over the door)

Or better yet, do you have a spare room you could put their cage in and close the door at night?

My birds often start making noise during the night too. But they are in a different part of the house than where we sleep.


----------



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

*adopted*

HillyBean has offered to take Pidge and Ryan both. They'll have a good home there and will be able to stay together.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow...Hilly has her own flock!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hillybean said:


> I find the cooing peaceful and it doesn't bother me...*it kinda helps me sleep *(weird I know). *I think it's just because I have gotten use to rodents on wheels, and the clancking of water bottles from cages.* lol! The cooing is nothing compared to that!
> 
> More ideas anyone?
> Hilly


Hehe Hilly, I sure know that feeling! The squeaky wheels, water bottles clanking, pigeons cooing. . .and especially the fish tank. I've had a fish tank in my room for so many years that it's hard to sleep anywhere without running water.  I'm glad you're taking Baby Pidgey's pair in, they'll love living with you, and thanks BP for doing your best to make them happy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hilly to the rescue!! KUDOS!!   

I know that if I'm up and Squeaks is in his home, he will stomp and carry on until I take him out! He has become a nocturnal bird...until I go to bed.

I cover his home with a tablecloth and turn out all the lights...he's fine until the morning when things get light OR I get up early and turn on a light...THEN, he wants OUT! 

*SIGH*

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, "why should I miss all the action??!! Fair is fair! Those hairy ones are out, why not me?!")


----------

